# Greek Slang



## JK_900

Hello,

Can anyone help me understand the text bellow? I'm a little puzzled with the slang words and expressions in it.

Τζίμης: Είναι αστέρι το κορίτσι....
Χάρης: Ο δικός της όμως βλίτο...
Τζίμης: Και την έριξε λεέι αβλεπεί... προχθές στα όρθια, στο "Άτομο"! 
Χάρης: Πολύ βαμβάκερός. Τι του βρήκε, ρε δικέ μου;
Τζίμης: Βάτραχο ανάσκελα μου κάνει!
Χάρης: Αυτή όμως γαλαξίας!
Τζίμης: Δες γκαντεμιά... Όταν της έπεσα εγώ, το 'παιξε βαρύ πεπόνι η δικιά σου!
Χάρης: Έχει αδυναμία στα λάχανα φάινεται... Ας τον φάει στη μάπα... Τα λάθη μας πληρώνουμε σε αυτή την ζωή, όπως λέει κι ο γέρος μου!
Τζίμης: Παράτα την... Είσαι να πά' ν' ακούσουμε κανένα "έπιπλο" το βράδι;

The text from 1993, are these expressions still in use?

Thank you


----------



## winegrower

Most of these words are untraducable. Besides the whole text is vulgar and meaningless. I can't immagine why you insist on translating this. Anyway, if it's so important to you, you can find most definitions here:
http://www.slang.gr


----------



## GreekNative

The translation to the above-mentioned text could vary widely; besides, English slang varies as well, depending on which part of the English speaking world you live in. I've made an attempt, just to give you a general idea:

Τζίμης: The girl is a bomb/babe...
Χάρης: Yeah, but her boyfriend is a total nut...
Τζίμης: And I heard he had no trouble getting her laid/seducing her… the other day, with a drink at hand, at “Atomo” (bar/restaurant, etc)! 
Χάρης: Too nerdy. What did she find in him, mate?
Τζίμης: He looks like a total nerd to me!
Χάρης: While she’s a real babe!
Τζίμης: (I’m) so damn unlucky... When I went on to her/made a move on her she played hard to get!
Χάρης: She has a thing for idiots/nerds, it seems... Let her eat his sh**... In this life, we gotta pay for our mistakes, as my old man says!
Τζίμης: To hell with her… Do you fancy going out for a drink tonight? (from the word έπιπλο = furniture, we understand that he suggests going out to a dance hall, where cheap, "easy" and supposedly brainless female singers sing)

You may translate the above in more or less vulgar ways, too. None of the Greek words is really vulgar; some of them are quite 80's and the general way of speaking shows shallowness, I'd say idiocy, even.


----------



## ateaofimdomar

GreekNative has provided a very good translation. I'd just like to point out which expressions are not used today, and thus give this dialogue an essence of the '80s (you can imagine the people talking, they have long hair -early Beverly Hills 90210 style -, they wear tight jeans and torn t-shirts )

Τζίμης: Είναι αστέρι το κορίτσι....
Χάρης: Ο δικός της όμως βλίτο... This is somewhat dated slang.
Τζίμης: Και την έριξε λεέι αβλεπεί... προχθές στα όρθια, στο "Άτομο"! 
Χάρης: Πολύ βαμβάκερός. (I've never heard of this one, it must be pre '80s.) Τι του βρήκε, ρε δικέ μου;
Τζίμης: Βάτραχο ανάσκελα μου κάνει! Same for this one.
Χάρης: Αυτή όμως γαλαξίας!
Τζίμης: Δες γκαντεμιά... Όταν της έπεσα εγώ, το 'παιξε βαρύ πεπόνι η δικιά σου!
Χάρης: Έχει αδυναμία στα λάχανα (λάχανο, cabbage, is an early 20th century slang word and it used to mean "wallet". Many rembetiko songs use it. Here, however, it is used in a different way, as in "stupid". Not heard today in either meaning). φάινεται... Ας τον φάει στη μάπα... Τα λάθη μας πληρώνουμε σε αυτή την ζωή, όπως λέει κι ο γέρος μου!
Τζίμης: Παράτα την... Είσαι να πά' ν' ακούσουμε κανένα "έπιπλο" Today, έπιπλο means bimbo, however I've no idea what it meant back then. I think GreekNative got it right, though., το βράδι;


----------



## niki1978

ateaofimdomar said:


> GreekNative has provided a very good translation. I'd just like to point out which expressions are not used today, and thus give this dialogue an essence of the '80s (you can imagine the people talking, they have long hair -early Beverly Hills 90210 style -, they wear tight jeans and torn t-shirts )
> 
> Τζίμης: Είναι αστέρι το κορίτσι....
> Χάρης: Ο δικός της όμως βλίτο... This is somewhat dated slang.
> Τζίμης: Και την έριξε λεέι αβλεπεί... προχθές στα όρθια, στο "Άτομο"!
> Χάρης: Πολύ βαμβάκερός. (I've never heard of this one, it must be pre '80s.) Τι του βρήκε, ρε δικέ μου;
> Τζίμης: Βάτραχο ανάσκελα μου κάνει! Same for this one.
> Χάρης: Αυτή όμως γαλαξίας!
> Τζίμης: Δες γκαντεμιά... Όταν της έπεσα εγώ, το 'παιξε βαρύ πεπόνι η δικιά σου!
> Χάρης: Έχει αδυναμία στα λάχανα (λάχανο, cabbage, is an early 20th century slang word and it used to mean "wallet". Many rembetiko songs use it. Here, however, it is used in a different way, as in "stupid". Not heard today in either meaning). φάινεται... Ας τον φάει στη μάπα... Τα λάθη μας πληρώνουμε σε αυτή την ζωή, όπως λέει κι ο γέρος μου!
> Τζίμης: Παράτα την... Είσαι να πά' ν' ακούσουμε κανένα "έπιπλο" Today, έπιπλο means bimbo, however I've no idea what it meant back then. I think GreekNative got it right, though., το βράδι;


 
Δεν είναι slang αυτό το κείμενο


----------



## ateaofimdomar

And why do you think it is not slang?


----------



## winegrower

ateaofimdomar said:


> And why do you think it is not slang?


 
You both have a point here! I mean I've never heard of any official definition of what is and what is not greek slang (αργκό), how many kinds of slang we can distinguish (i.e. young people's slang, uneducated people's slang, old expressions, μάγκικα) etc. Consequently, one is allowed to call slang any word/expression he considers strange or unusual.
By the way, do you happen to know any publications about this topic?


----------



## GreekNative

As for the text being slang or not, Niki1978, who wrote that this is not slang, was banned from the group, for being totally beside the point, for talking nonsense throughout the forum and for posting spam. So, don't take his/her point seriously.


----------



## JK_900

Thank you all


----------

